# Where is your favoritist place in the whole world?



## myLoki (Apr 11, 2007)

I love to sit on the couch with Mom. She didn'tuse to let me because I would try to mark it, but I'm a good bun now.If she get's up, I take her place cuz it smells like her and it's warm.She makes me move when she comes back though. :X I really love to sleepon her lap but she say's her legs start to tingle after the first halfhour. 

She has no endurance!

t.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 11, 2007)

i like hoppin on de floor outsides of mi play pen...i like it wen mommie holds me an scritches mi ears too.


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 12, 2007)

I found this AWESOME hidey spot next to myhuman's bed. She really doesn't want me to go in there, probably wantsit for herself. She makes me so mad when she shoos me out, but I thumpand flick her off! I also love to snuggle right up against her, we justsit like that for a while, and groom eachother. She knows all the rightspots (between my eyes, and my cheeks)

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh - I love it outside - I have some rosebushesI like to hide behind...and I love to be near GingerSpice's grave nearsome other rose stick things....

I think though my favorite place is where ever I am when I get fed grapes or bananas or stuff like that.


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 17, 2007)

My Favorite place in the whole world is thewindow sill in my bedroom. I used to be able to get up therewhenever I wanted because there was a nice chair I could climb on.

I spent HOURS in my window watching the other humans on the street andwatching the kids playing. There were even birds that livedin the tree outside the window that hung out and chirped in the summer.

Now I can't get in the window anymore because stupid Charlie startedeating the sofa, and Momma moved it out, so now I only get the sun onthe floor and I can't get up in the window anymore.

I couldn't believe it when she moved my chair out.

Just to show her - I keep sneaking into the office where she moved thechair and I chew it up really good!! That'll teach her!!

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Flopster (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the bestest inside hiding spot! It'sunder the table where the bird lives. The cats can't squeese underthere, and I can run in really fast when I know it's almost time to goback in my cage. My Mama gets very frustrated when I run and hide inthere when she is trying to put me to bed. I run under the table andout the back...into the play tunnel..and around the coffee table...thenback under...Ha Ha, silly humans!! It's such a fun game. 

I also love the garden out back. There are lots of tasty plants justfor me to chew on. I expessually love the one they call "NO!! DON'T EATTHAT!" I don't know what it is but its yummy.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 18, 2007)

i luff luff luff luff LUFFthat plantflopster! mommie calls lots of stuff "NO! DON'T EAT THAT!" i fink it'syummie...expecially that yummie white thing that goes into thewall. can git to it when i crawl between the bookthing andthe wall. mommie yells at me and claps her hands. i fink she's cheeringme on!!


----------



## Flopster (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow Georgie I think our Mommies must be related.I get clapped at too! It's so nice that she chears me on even thoughdaddy gets mad at her after I chew things.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, Starsky here, I've managed to log on as mummy again!

Mummy puts loads of toys, boxes and tunnels out for me butIprefer sneaking behind the chair for a good sniff. But my absolutefavourite place to be is lying next to Lacey :bunnydance:


----------



## Loki (Apr 19, 2007)

I also really like being here! Right under the TV so people will look at me being so cute!






loki


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Maisie: "I like being either in mycage, or in the doorway so Mama will pet me. Pretty muchwherever Mama's hands are...I'M THERE!!"

Trixie: "Got bananas????? Huh, do ya?????"

Flower: "I like being EVERYWHERE!!! Let me out, and I'll showyou all my favorite spots...the floor, the couch, by Mama's legs, inour tunnel, sniffin' at Trixie....you name it, I love it!"

And I think the boys' favorite place is probably outside...hehe!


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Apr 23, 2007)

Top of the couch.






Dallas

Next to Mama.






Elvis

With food.






Ringo

With Teresa.






Connor


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (May 1, 2007)

I like to be under the big human's bed,hiding. Then the slave tries to come get me out, but shecan't fit under the bed. Not very well anyway.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (May 2, 2007)

Drew here - I likes to sneaks out of the pen and run free in the grass...

WOO HOO..


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 24, 2007)

I like the space between the couch and a table. Its dark and I blend in well. There are also lots of things to chew.

This is me hiding






Korr


----------



## Lilypution (Jun 28, 2007)

_*I like it here!











Lily
*_


----------



## ~Milly~ (Jun 28, 2007)

I just love being anywhere were Keyra (cat)is.

I don't like it when she sits in a really high place were I can't reach her, don't know why she does that! :?

Milly


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

I love snuggling up in my blanket


----------



## Hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Juniper again... 

I love to hide underneath mummy's wardrobe; she's got lots of stuff around it from when we moved house, and I like to find my way in there and hide from Thistle when she's being mean. The shelves in the wardrobe are nice, too! And I like being on mummy's bed...I did like the sofa, but since mummy didn't allow us into the living room any more I have to made do with what I have. 

Thistle and Lupin like to be underneath the bed or the other clothes-thingy, but Thistle also likes to sleep in the little comfy bed mummy bought us. Me an dLupin aren't alowed to use it!


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 4, 2007)

*Roger Rabbit* here, I love to lay on my owner's lap and think about all the famale bunnies in the world.








I also love the backyard. It's the best place to hunt humans.








I do enjoy laying on the table once in a while. My owner like to play what he calls video games, with such titles as _Counter-Strike_. He's pretty good at it.








All in all, my most enjoyable place is under the tool chair with the rest of my family. Well, Snow-Shoes is somewhere else. From left to right:Junior (daughter), Opal (daughter), Roger (me, father), and Sparkle (mother).


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Jul 4, 2007)

Roger Rabbit....what a nice family you have....

Thanks for the pictures.....


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

I like to be snugelled by my humans


----------

